# Dryer won't shut off but has no heat



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

gas or electric?


----------



## Keyo77 (Jul 18, 2007)

Electric.


----------



## fridgeman (Sep 12, 2007)

have you tried pressing the heater reset button? make sure the filter is clean.....


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

check the timer


----------



## Keyo77 (Jul 18, 2007)

fridgeman said:


> have you tried pressing the heater reset button? make sure the filter is clean.....


Where can she find that button?


----------



## Keyo77 (Jul 18, 2007)

skymaster said:


> check the timer


 
That was my first thought too, but would that have anything to do with the no heat issue? What should she look for if it is the timer?


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Timer runs the whole machine, it does the cycles which in turn call for and turn off heat, ect. Since this is a fairly new machine, I would look at the heating element as a last point. Might be worth just calling a repairman.


----------



## fridgeman (Sep 12, 2007)

Most units have a heater safety button, ie if the filter is 100 % clogged it will trip the button and not burn the element out.....If you have not heat, this will be your problem for sure...not sure where it is on your unit, myne is where the dorr opens...could be internal.?


----------

